# Colorful little satins from my blazing hot mamas



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The fur is pretty much in on the mystery mousies.

You know, I had been in a hurry when I checked the mousery that morning before going off to work, and I guess I was wrong about which one was the father. Both the girls and the boys appeared to have heaved the corners of their tank lids open just enough for one or two to get out....I think two of the babies are from a different father and/or a different doe, as they are smaller and much lighter. I have so much fun figuring out this stuff!









The last pic is one of the 'pastel' babies, that may be tri or possibly even brindled...I've been kind of waiting to see if my A^vy meeces have any reversion when the tri factor is added.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Want one?

BTW, you asked if I had any black and white meeces with long hair. I have only one right now, Squish, and I'm quite attached to him. He's an odd looking boy, thus the name. I have one doe who has lightly long hair, more plushy than a regular coat. I also have quite a number of beige to black tri does. I have some absolutely stunning black and white does from tri pairings, very large, they would throw tris if bred to a tri. I have tons of tris!!! Want some?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Very nice mice. Are the darker ones agouti or cinnamons? The last mouse looks a lot like a doe I have right now I think she's a lightly marked brindle but with the satin it's so hard to tell :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Erica08

The dark ones are almost certainly sooty yellow. Possibly brindled, or may clear to gold as they age if not brindled. any of these might have agouti covered up by A^vy, which in my stock has the brindling bred to be invisible. Since these babies were sired by a tri, there may be any number of odd manifestations of color and marking. I would dearly love to find the tri factor is causing some kind of reversion of the brindling....one dreams of calicos, one does. :?:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

No I don't need any more mice!! :lol: I have more than I can spend time with as it is. I just wanted to see pictures of your black and whites.  They are so nice.

Today, for the first time, my one doe climbed up on my shoulder and played with my hair. *swoons* It was so nice.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

they are sooo cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all!


----------

